# Romantic Love Rhymes



## SeaBreeze (Jul 17, 2013)

THESE ARE ENTRIES TO A NEWSPAPER COMPETITION ASKING FOR A TWO-LINE RHYME WITH THE MOST ROMANTIC FIRST LINE,
> AND THE LEAST ROMANTIC SECOND LINE:
> 
> 1. My darling, my lover, my beautiful wife:
> Marrying you has screwed up my life.
> 
> 2. I see your face when I am dreaming.
> That's why I always wake up screaming.
> 
> 3. Kind, intelligent, loving and hot;
> This describes everything you are not.
> 
> 4. Love may be beautiful, love may be bliss,
> But I only slept with you 'cause I was pissed.
> 
> 5. I thought that I could love no other
> -- that is until I met your brother.
> 
> 6. Roses are red, violets are blue, sugar is sweet, and so are you.
> But the roses are wilting, the violets are dead, the sugar bowl's empty and so is your head.
> 
> 7. I want to feel your sweet embrace;
> But don't take that paper bag off your face.
> 
> 8. I love your smile, your face, and your eyes
> Damn, I'm good at telling lies!

> 9. My love, you take my breath away.
> What have you stepped in to smell this way?
> 
> 10. My feelings for you no words can tell,
> Except for maybe 'Go to hell.'
> 
> 11. What inspired this amorous rhyme?
> Two parts vodka, one part lime.


----------



## That Guy (Jul 17, 2013)

One of my most favorite from when I was a kid and I still used it each and every Valentine's Day . . .

Roses are red
Violets are blue
If you eat worms
I will, too


----------

